# New home for rabbit



## Sweetie (Nov 6, 2010)

My rabbit Prince needs a new home. I cannot afford the vet bills. He has seizures about every month or less. I am asking $50 to make sure that he does not become food of any kind. I will be asking questions and if possible I would like to do a home check to make sure that Prince will be going to a very good home.

A lot of you know that I have another rabbit, Sweetie. She is NOT being rehomed. I did not want to split them up but I have to. Prince has cost me an arm and a leg. He has had to see the vet more times than Sweetie.

The reason I am rehoming just Prince is because I cannot afford to take care of him, I cannot afford the vet bills.

Prince is a special needs bunny. If I had the money I would keep him. But my finances are getting tighter and tighter and I don't see them getting any better anytime soon.

Please PM me and we will go from there if you are interested in providing a new home for Prince.

Thank you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 7, 2010)

ray:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 7, 2010)

just a note...splitting them up could get very bad. my flemish lost his mate and after 5 months he is still very depressed and not the same rabbit. some do not eat, have major personality changes. 

good luk finding a home


----------



## Dragonrain (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree. When one of my rabbits who was in a bond passed away, my remaining rabbit completely stopped eating and didn't want to do anything except for sulk. It took him a really long time, months, to start acting more normal again and even years later I often wonder if he still misses his buddy. The death definitely changed him. 

But good luck with whatever you decide. I'm so sorry you're in this situation and hope you find a solution that works out well for you and for your rabbits.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 7, 2010)

I will be watching for changes in Sweetie's behavior. Right now I am spending time with Sweetie as if she is already the only rabbit. I know that it won't be 100% helpful but I know that spending time with her will help some.


----------



## bettanip (Nov 7, 2010)

Poor prince, I wish I could help.....ray:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 7, 2010)

I know you wanted to rehome Prince a while ago when you had financial difficulties, but keep Sweetie but changed your mind. It was discussed then how awful it would be to separate two bonded bunnies, and how it would be kinder to both Sweetie and Prince if they were sold together as a bonded pair.

What exactly is wrong with Prince? Medication for his seizures shouldn't be too expensive? 

If the financial side is getting to much at the moment, I suggest you rehome them both together. It would be quite cruel to split them 

Jen


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 7, 2010)

First of all, my original post says what is wrong with Prince, he has seizures every month or less.

Second, medication for seizures here are $30 for one week, so a month of medication is $120.

With that said, I cannot afford to keep taking Prince to the vet and getting the medication.

So what you are saying, jcottonl02, is that splitting up a bonded pair is more cruel than letting a rabbit suffer because a person cannot afford the vet bills for the rabbit? I rather split Sweetie and Prince up than let Prince suffer without vet care.

I understand that Sweetie may get depressed, but as I have stated in this thread, I am prepared to deal with that. I am spending time with Sweetie as if she is already the only bunny. 


jcottonl02 wrote:


> I know you wanted to rehome Prince a while ago when you had financial difficulties, but keep Sweetie but changed your mind. It was discussed then how awful it would be to separate two bonded bunnies, and how it would be kinder to both Sweetie and Prince if they were sold together as a bonded pair.
> 
> What exactly is wrong with Prince? Medication for his seizures shouldn't be too expensive?
> 
> ...


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Not at all. I am saying that splitting up a bonded pair is worse than selling them both together as a bonded pair.

You're right, no rabbit should suffer without vet care. Although I'm not sure that many people would adopt a rabbit that will cost them $120 a month  . Poor Prince.

I understand you can't keep Prince due to financial reasons, which no one blames you at all for . But I really don't think splitting Prince and Sweetie is a good idea after how long they've been together . Plus, once rabbits have been in a bonded pair they are so used to it, and to take away the social behaviours they have been so used to 24/7 would be terrible- more so than if they had never experienced it. My point being that if someone adopts just one rabbit, the rabbit will never have been with another rabbit 24/7 to groom, sleep snuggled to etc.

I read that you had said seizures, I was just asking exactly what was wrong. I.e the condition that leads to the seizures. Perhaps someone else on this forum may have a rabbit with the same problems and may be able to help you and give you advice?

Jen


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 7, 2010)

Not real sure what is exactly causing the seizures.

I have two people who are local, meaning they live close to me here in Bremerton, WA, interested in providing a home for Prince. If Sweetie starts missing Prince, I will be able to go over to whoever has him and visit with Sweetie. I hope that this is possible.

They have been apart before, Sweetie's spay, had them separated for about a month while she healed. When Prince was healing from his broken leg being fixed.

When I put them back together, I had to rebond them. That took two weeks, because Sweetie seemed like she didn't recognize that it was Prince after he had his leg fixed, or she thought that he was a different rabbit. I don't know but, it took two weeks to rebond them.

I hope to find Prince a new home locally, if not whoever is interested in him has to come to me as I don't have any way to get to them. Well there is the bus but that adds up. If I cannot find him a new home by the end of November 2010 I will have to take him to the Kitsap Humane Society. They are a no kill shelter. I really don't want to have to take him there unless I really have to.

I know there is Rabbit Haven. I have checked their website and it says that they aren't taking in any new bunnies, they are full and they don't have the funds for any new rabbits.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 8, 2010)

That's so sad :cry2. I wish I lived in the states.

Poor Prince . I hope he finds a loving forever home and gets his condition under control.

Jen


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 8, 2010)

Everyone who loves rabbits feels sad when a person has a sick rabbit who is special needs but very few people can afford to ( or are able) to take it on . and .even if they do how can you trust they will care for him properly???


I am sorry to tell you this but the The best owner for Prince isYOU... but you need to find out the cause of the seizures so you do not need to run to the vet constantly;Valium is often used for seizures and it is inexpensive . If the problem is not diagnosed then , of course you will be running to the vet constantly 

What type of medication is costing you $120.00 a month ??

What exactly is Prince's diagnosis ?
..

Shame on you for considering separating Prince and Sweetie :grumpy:

You are a very bright girl and can certainly be more creative in finding a solution to this other than to separate them and give him up!

You have been a forum member for a long time:?
and here you are talking like a newbie


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Everyone who loves rabbits feels sad when a person has a sick rabbit who is special needs but very few people can afford to ( or are able) to take it on . and .even if they do how can you trust they will care for him properly???
> 
> 
> I am sorry to tell you this but the The best owner for Prince isYOU... but you need to find out the cause of the seizures so you do not need to run to the vet constantly;Valium is often used for seizures and it is inexpensive . If the problem is not diagnosed then , of course you will be running to the vet constantly
> ...






like.


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 8, 2010)

"like" also


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 8, 2010)

First of all, I understand that you are trying to do the best thing for Prince because you can't afford his medication. (I've never heard of medication costing that much for a rabbit- may I ask what it is?).

However, I really think that you may be looking at this the wrong way.

If Prince is bonded with Sweetie - then removing him from his bondmate is not going to make his medical issues any easier. I would not be surprised to see him have MORE seizures due to losing his bondmate (just taking a guess here).

If you really MUST rehome Prince - I think that the best thing to do - for him - and for Sweetie - is to sacrifice and let her go with him....even though you care for her very much.

I know that this may seem unfair somehow or like I'm being harsh. I really don't mean it to sound that way.

But to break them up is so unfair to them - and I think both of them will wind up paying the price in the long run for the break-up.

I wish you the best in whatever you decide - but I really hope that since you're trying to do the best thing for Prince (and not just the cheapest thing for you) - you will consider letting Sweetie go with him so he can have the support of his friend as he adapts to a new home.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Nov 8, 2010)

Being in your shoes in a sense a couple of weeks ago. I could not afford to take care of my two rabbits. But I really did not want to get rid of Storm. My heart bunny.

Life has taken a lot of changes for me recently. But I knew as much as I love Storm his love for Jessi was more. 

I ended up re-homing them together after months of decision.

Please do not separate a bonded pair.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 8, 2010)

Mrs PBJ: I have to split them up.

If I rehome them both, they may end up being split up anyway because Prince is sick, has seizures.

I am trying to find a home locally so that Sweetie and I can visit, if I cannot find a home locally then I will start looking further. But I have to split them up.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 8, 2010)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Everyone who loves rabbits feels sad when a person has a sick rabbit who is special needs but very few people can afford to ( or are able) to take it on . and .even if they do how can you trust they will care for him properly???
> 
> 
> I am sorry to tell you this but the The best owner for Prince isYOU... but you need to find out the cause of the seizures so you do not need to run to the vet constantly;Valium is often used for seizures and it is inexpensive . If the problem is not diagnosed then , of course you will be running to the vet constantly
> ...



I will be asking a lot of questions and if I don't get a very good feeling about them they won't get Prince.

One thing I will not do is give my rabbit(s) something that is not prescribed by the vet.

The fenbenzadole is $120 a month. 

He has seizures, mild ones. The vet didn't do any tests to see what the seizures are caused from. The tests are expensive.

So you rather me have Prince suffer with having seizures without any vet care? I am NOT going to let Prince suffer without vet care. Like I said I will not give my rabbits any medication not prescribed by the vet.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 8, 2010)

I think what other members are trying to get across is that you should re-home them together. No one is saying let Prince suffer without vet care of give him anything not prescribed by a vet. Regardless, if you do re-home Prince then I would NOT let Sweetie have 'visits' with him. This will only further stress them both when you have to separate them once again. Once you break the bond, keep it broken. Do not further confuse them by having 'play dates' as they will not understand the concept. 

That is just my two cents. 


Fenbendazole is used against gastrointestinal parasites and also known as Panacur. Did your vet mention he thinks it's parasite related? Because it's a dewormer I don't see why you would need prolonged use in the first place, that would be hard on the GI tract.

:?


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 8, 2010)

I have some very good news for you !!! 
Apparently the vet feels that Prince has e-cuniculi and is treating with fenbendazole 

The very same medication (Safeguard) /fenbendazole is sold at farm stores 


125 ml for $15.99
this is enough meds to use for months 


Ihave used this drug for one of my own rabbits. 

it is exactly the same strength as what the vet gave me 

http://www.farmandfleet.com/products/495749-safeguard_dewormer_for_goats.html?lref=%2ffarm_livestock%2fanimal_health%2fmedication%2fdewormers%2f%3fp%3d2


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well that's fabulous!! Prince and Sweetie can stay together with you! 

That is such wonderful news. Well done angieluv for finding all that out and helping so much!

Jen


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 8, 2010)

angieluv: with what money am I going to get that medicine? Also what about the vet visits that I would have to do with him.

Sorry to burst your bubbles, but Prince is getting rehomed still.


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 8, 2010)

yay!!:highfive:


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 8, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I think what other members are trying to get across is that you should re-home them together. No one is saying let Prince suffer without vet care of give him anything not prescribed by a vet. Regardless, if you do re-home Prince then I would NOT let Sweetie have 'visits' with him. This will only further stress them both when you have to separate them once again. Once you break the bond, keep it broken. Do not further confuse them by having 'play dates' as they will not understand the concept.
> 
> That is just my two cents.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that it would confuse them both to have playdates. I will try not to let Sweetie visit Prince when he is rehomed, I will try this for as long as I can.

My vet gave Baytril for 14 days, and fenbendazole for a week. While on the fenbendazole he had a few, like 3, "ticks". Then he didn't have any for about a month, then he started having them again. I don't have the money to take him to the vet to get the vet care and medicine.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2010)

if you cannot afford a tube of dewormer that will...as she stated, last months...((break it down to say 4 months, there is 4$ a month))...if you cannot afford that how will you afford to feed Sweetie if you keep her. 

why would you have to continue vet visits constantly when there is no issues any longer. maybe your vet is misleading you.

but you know, whatever it comes down to, if you get rid of him despite people on here trying to give you advice to keep them happy...beause i dont think your getting how horrible it is to seperate them. and though you said they have been for short terms...they are still around to smell one another or see ahother. 
my rabbit before his wifey passed was nice, cuddly...HE IS GROWLING at me sometimes, he doesnt like being around me, he wont take treats, barely plays with toys, rarely binkies...he is not my same boy.

and while you think ignoring Prince and giving Sweetie attention will help the situation it wont. you cant be there with Sweetie 24/7 to give her all the attenmtion Prince gave her.

im not trying to be mean. 
but if you are intent on rehoming him...dont make a rehoming fee for a rabbit that may cost someone money because you cannot afford them. 
do not seperate those poor bunnys


----------



## Jaded (Nov 8, 2010)

If you can't afford $4 a month for princes medication you can't afford to feed and look after Sweetie.

I would rehome them both together to someones who has time and money.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 8, 2010)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> if you cannot afford a tube of dewormer that will...as she stated, last months...((break it down to say 4 months, there is 4$ a month))...if you cannot afford that how will you afford to feed Sweetie if you keep her.
> 
> why would you have to continue vet visits constantly when there is no issues any longer. maybe your vet is misleading you.
> 
> ...


I am able to afford feeding my rabbits. IT IS THE VET BILLS THAT I CANNOT AFFORD! Sweetie rarely gets sick. Her last vet visit was about 6 months ago.

Separating them would be better than letting him suffer without vet care!

I would be depressed too if my partner died. Also I would act the same way if no one talked to me and let me know that things were okay and such.

The rehoming fee is only to make sure that someone can provide a very good home, I will be doing a home check if possible, and to make sure that he doesn't become food of any kind.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 8, 2010)

> Separating them would be better than letting him suffer without vet care!



You are the only one in this thread who has suggested/brought this up. Noone here has said anything even slightly like this. I don't know why you keep bringing it up over and over, because noone has said anything of the sort. 

So when would Prince need another vet visit? Has his condition changed? Are you sure one more vet visit to get different medication won't be the end of it? You say he has been on fenbenzadole (which should have only cost you about $5 a month rather than $120, so I suggest you find a different vet, as they seem like they are trying to diddle you!) for a while, and it worked. Now the condition is seeming to come back. One vet visit may just increase Prince's dose, or switch his medication to something more effective.

And if after the vet visit the problem isn't solved, Prince's rehoming fee will 'reinburse' you for having to pay to take him. So it's a win win situation for you then.

Jen


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 8, 2010)

Vet costs are expensive. Besides All Creatures are more expensive than the small animal hospital on Perry Avenue, but they are still expensive. The small animal hospital on Perry avenue is still expensive even though they are cheaper than All Creatures.

In one of my posts in this thread it said how much a vet visit costs, which is about $65. Then if Prince needs to be seen in a month or two then it would be $25. On top of that, the medication costs.

Rabbits are NOT inexpensive pets as so many people think that they are. 

Vets are not cheap and if they are, in my opinion, they don't know much about rabbits or they just don't care.

I cannot find another vet because there are only 2 places here in Bremerton that see rabbits. Again vet care is not cheap!

It cost me $130 to have Prince's teeth trimmed, and I had to go to Kirkland for that. I don't drive, I have to take the bus every where, it adds up if I have to go out of Bremerton. I have a bus pass that only works on the Bremerton buses.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 8, 2010)

You're right, vet care is not cheap.

I don't think anyone on this forum thinks rabbits are inexpensive pets, as we've all had to fork out quite a bit of money here and there. Benji cost me Â£120 in one vet visit- that's about $200. It's quite ouch! It's only people who don't own rabbits, who don't understand they probably will cost you more than your cat or dog! Having both cats, dogs and rabbits, I would know this .

My vets are actually the recommended vets by one of the largest and best rabbit rescues around here, and have 2 rabbit-savvy vets there, one who specialises in rabbits among others, and they only charge Â£20 for an incisor trim- I can't believe yours costs so much! That is unbelievable. I feel for you.

As his medication costs basically nothing, I hope you can find someone who can afford to take him for the vet visits he needs- hopefully it wouldn't be more than a few. I also wish the best to Sweetie, and hope this doesn't affect her too badly. Prince too .

Jen


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 8, 2010)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> Vets are not cheap and if they are, in my opinion, they don't know much about rabbits or they just don't care.


It's a shame that is your view on all and any vets with decent prices. I use one vet that is on the board of consultants for the State of California (meaning she knows her stuff!) and her office visit prices are only $15.00, yep that's right. It's the opposite of not being knowledgeable or not caring. Not all are created equal. Sometimes the really expensive places don't know squat either. 

You have to check out the place for yourself and make your own judgment, do research, not go off prices.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Vets are not cheap and if they are, in my opinion, they don't know much about rabbits or they just don't care.
> ...



That's just so true, Happi Bun.

That Â£120 i mentioned previously was for an incisor trim at NOT my local vets, as it was closed that day and it needed to be done that day (long story). Not only did the vet put Benji under a general anasthetic against my express wishes (I didn't even sign for it) for an INSCISOR TRIM- completely and utterly unnecessary. Not only did it put Benji at risk, but it cost me an arm and a leg, which I would of course pay if needed. The job was shabby.
At my local vets it costs Â£20- the same price as a consultation. You don't get charged more. The vets are professional, know EXACTLY what they are doing, and have turned Benji's awful misaligned and just terrible teeth into aligned teeth. One more trim in this certain way the vet does, and Benji's teeth will be completely realigned again. Something I never imagined after seeing them at the time!

Jen


----------



## Maureen Las (Nov 8, 2010)

Unfortunately Prince is being treated for a protozoan parasite causing e-cunuculi . Many times a vet will choose to treat for this parasite rather than do blood titers. A vet will base the diagnosis on the response to the treatment protocol. 

Because Prince and Sweetie have been bonded and lived together Sweetie has also been exposed to e-cuniculi . It is transferred through the urine.


Many many rabbits have been exposed to e-cuniculi and many never have symptomotology , however, as a rabbit gets older his /her immune system grows weaker. 
There is no guarantee that Sweetie ( and I certainly hope not!) will not eventually also get symptoms of this illness. 

I guess that what I am saying is that just because Sweetie is healthy at the moment does not guarantee that she will continue to be healthy next year or in 2 years. 

What then???

Really trying to dealand learn about the illness is the course I would choose. Randy has taught us a lot that even most of the vets here did not know anything about. A lot of us are self taught and alot of us have gone pasttraditional veterinary medicine ( at times) and learned very valuable info from the breeding community ; if you want to learn you can learn. 

Breeders geneally do not constantly take their rabbits to the vet but often have home remedies (some good and effective, some not) 

Thereare no guarantees on health for any rabbit 

if we rehomed the sick ones all of us would be rehoming our rabbits constantly. 


Fenbendazole is an easy drug to find and administer .........


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 8, 2010)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> I would be depressed too if my partner died. Also I would act the same way if no one talked to me and let me know that things were okay and such.


If you read my blog you can see how I have mentioned my boys. I had a bonded quad till one died in Sept. Here we are in Nov and they are still sad. Still depressed. One has been nippy. One sits and mopes the other well he has me worried. They have the love and support from each other. They have it from me and my husband. Yet they are still suffering. We make a point of loving on them and talking to them yet we still can't bring them out of their depression.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 8, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Sweetie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I would be depressed too if my partner died. Also I would act the same way if no one talked to me and let me know that things were okay and such.
> ...



same....cept my boys alone so im struggling cause he wants nothing to do with me....



rabbit bonds are so much more than most understand...you cant pull them apart and expet them to be ok.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 8, 2010)

Depression takes time to heal. JadeIcing: rabbits take time to heal from losing their bondmate to death.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes I know that. Trust me I am dealing with several losses of bonded animals.So yes I know it can take time. To inflict loss on them for our own reason are wrong. By willing seperating them you cause the loss. A home willing to take him despite his problems is a home that accepts what makes him happy.

My question is this if there is a chance that seperating them can make him worse (stress new home and loss of a friend)shouldn't you try to make it as easy as possible for him.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

I am getting the rabbits sent on different shirts that I have. Sweetie's scent on one and Prince's scent on the other. That way he has something from Sweetie and she has something from him. That way it will be a little easier on the both of them.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 9, 2010)

No comment on Jen and angieluv's posts?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 9, 2010)

Guys, seriously you can talk until you're blue in the face, fact is she just doesn't want Prince anymore.

You've all given her very good advice and even told her how to treat him with the same medicine that is MUCH cheaper (even cheaper then their food) and she is ignoring those posts. Obviously she doesn't have Prince's OR Sweetie's best interest at heart..she is being selfish and doing what is easiest on her, not her pets (who love and depend on her I might add).

I just hope Prince finds a home where somebody will love him no matter what, he deserves that.


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

Angieluv: I have had both rabbits for about two years. I have had Sweetie for two years on November 11th, I had Prince for two years middle of January next year. 

I looked up how long e cuniculi is contagious, and it said only a few days. It could have set in when he was sick when I got him, which they were in separate cages. Also I doubt that she is going to have symptoms of e cuniculi because it would have happened by now. Now some rabbits never have symptoms of it, I know this. 
Someone is able to take him, they have to talk to their landlord first then I will know. I just hope that their landlord will let them take him.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Nov 9, 2010)

Poor poor Prince and Sweetie. I can't imagine the pain they are both going to go through being torn apart from eachother.

Poor bunners. 

So very sad and unnecessary.

Jen


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

Also angieluv: if/when Sweetie gets sick, I will worry about that when the time comes. For now, she is healthy and that is what matters.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 9, 2010)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> I looked up how long e cuniculi is contagious, and it said only a few days. It could have set in when he was sick when I got him, which they were in separate cages. Also I doubt that she is going to have symptoms of e cuniculi because it would have happened by now. Now some rabbits never have symptoms of it, I know this.


Just wanting to clear up the misinformation. The infectious period of E. cuniculi lasts anywhere from a few days to a few weeks. After it leaves the kidneys the rabbit is no longer contagious. However, spores shed into urine of the infected animal can live within the environment for up to a month. This infection can lay dormant, many rabbits get infected without ever showing symptoms. However, clinical illness can suddenly appear if the immune system is compromised or other factors come into play. E. cuniculi is common and treatable. 


*Sweetie wrote: *


> Someone is able to take him, they have to talk to their landlord first then I will know. I just hope that their landlord will let them take him.


I hope they are aware the rabbit they may be taking in has seizures and needs medication and/or vet care, and not at any cheap places because those are supposedly crap in your opinion. Don't forget to mention Prince likely has E. cuniculi which he needs medication for, probably would be nice of you to tell this 'someone' that the dewormer can be purchased online for WAY cheaper. Prince will need constant attention with his new owner, not just left in a cage to be consumed by his depression. 

Good luck to Prince. ray:


----------



## Sweetie (Nov 9, 2010)

I have worked things out. My vet has seen the videos that I have sent him of Prince and he says that they are not seizures. I will keep an eye on Prince and keep video taping his "ticks" if he keeps having them and sending the video to my vet.

Prince does not have to be rehomed. Please see my other thread in the Rescue Me section. Thank you!

Sweetie and Prince don't have to be split up. YAY!


----------

